# with your bindings and pants...



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you cover the high backs with your pants Like Godly 'ol Torstein here
http://push.ca/cfs-filesystemfile.a...les/pete.torstein/Torstein-Horgmo-fsboard.jpg

Or do you Sandwich your pants between your boot and your high back Like scott stevens?
http://www.snowrev.com/Storage/Contents/1621/scott_stevens_chris_marshall_photo1.jpg

EDIT
Damn url's wont work...
EDIT2
Click the links if you don't understand what I'm saying

I ride with my pants over my highbacks just because i think its less material for my boots to go through to be in contact with my bindings. It looks a bit cooler allthough i love showing off the style of my white and gold P1.1's sometimes 

I get my bindings on super super fast, just cause im so anxious. So i have my pants rolled up to my shins on the lift (I have gaiters BTW so it doesnt matter) and when i take off and am waiting for my speed to catch up, ill slide my pants over


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

sandwich


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i sandwich my pants in my ass


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Sandwich, the elastic seals on my pants wont go over my hibacks and it keeps the snow out a lot better.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Sandwich, its a huge pain in the ass to have to continually put the pants over the highback. I'm too lazy for that shit.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I go over the highback. Most times when I'm strapping up I have to pull my pants up out of the way so it just goes over at that point.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Peanut butter and jelly *SANDWICH* my pants. Laziness and I don't want to deal with that elastic snow stopper ThingaMaJigger.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My gaiter gets sandwiched of coarse but my pant cuff goes on the out side.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I never really thought about it cuz i never gave a shit, so i just looked at a pic of me riding and I rock em sandwich style.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

sandwich. much less hassle


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> I never really thought about it cuz i never gave a shit, so i just looked at a pic of me riding and I rock em sandwich style.


Same here, but when I looked, i have my front leg with the pants covering the highback and the back is sandwiched...I guess I'm indecisive


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> I ride with my pants over my highbacks just because i think its less material for my boots to go through to be in contact with my bindings


Ditto that. I go over the highbacks, every time. 

I usually leave the gaiter right between the top & second-from-top d-ring on my boots, so it's not in the way of anything, but the pant cuffs go over the highback.

That said, I _really_ wish that these companies would start putting a cordura/kevlar cuff on the pants like they often do with ski pants. I'm tired of having the back of my right cuff get all sliced up from contact with the edge (while skating to the lift line, or hanging on the chairlift, etc.)...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Whichever way the pants get stuck is the way Im riding...by the time Im at the top Im so anxious to strap in and go I could give a shit if there 'sandwiched' or not lol


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I ride with the cough over my bidings, but the snow gator sandwiched on my left binding (I ride regular). I usually just sandwich my entire pant on my right binding. I don't care to take the time to straighten it out on the short midwest runs. I probably look weird sporting my pants that way, but as mentioned previoulsy, who gives two shits.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

..."And we can make sandwiches"


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha....funny.... I was riding this weekend and I usually go with the sandwich but I guess that is just how it works out...... I don't recall making a conscious effort...BUT......as I was taking my board off I undid the straps and went to step out but, my pant leg was over the high back on my back foot and I ate shit.....deerrrrrr....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't think it really makes a difference, it's just one of those things that I'm OCD about.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

If I'm filming over the highbacks. If I'm just riding they normally end up over the highbacks because I pull up my pants when I strap in so that no part of my pants gets strapped down.

I know what you mean Capteneille, sometimes my pants get caught on my heelcup when I go to step out of my binding, I have gotten in the habit of giving them a little tug before stepping out.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

GC24 said:


> If I'm filming over the highbacks. If I'm just riding they normally end up over the highbacks because I pull up my pants when I strap in so that no part of my pants gets strapped down.


That's what I mean, I just don't like the way it feels when the pant is in the way of the ankle strap. Might not make a _real_ difference, maybe just mental, but it bothers me...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sammich. And the front of my pant goes under the ankle strap I think, I know I dont move it out of the way on purpose. The only concern I have when strapping in is getting the snow off the bottom of my boot.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

over the highback, feels more comfortable


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Highbacks out. I do pull the front of my pant leg out so it's not pinned down by the ankle strap, though.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

pants too baggy (fully flared open cuff zippers brah), they must go over.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

BoardNbob said:


> Same here, but when I looked, i have my front leg with the pants covering the highback and the back is sandwiched...I guess I'm indecisive


same here.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

david_z said:


> That's what I mean, I just don't like the way it feels when the pant is in the way of the ankle strap. Might not make a _real_ difference, maybe just mental, but it bothers me...


I feel you on that one, I'm pretty sure my pants are big enough to wear it wouldn't matter but I don't like the possibility of losing any range of motion from strapping my pants down into my bindings.


----------



## shreddinitup (Jan 24, 2010)

sandwich. definately.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

sandwich all the way. less work lol


----------

